

Ask HN: Looking for feedback on my side project (Darpan – people directory) - ankit84

I am seeking some feedback on my side project Darpan[1]. It&#x27;s a people directory with other features to manage leaves, wiki documents,<p>Potential customers: Small start-ups having 10-100 employees who mange HR processes over emails or excel-sheets. E.g.  employee leaves, contacts, internal shared documents (employee manual, on boarding process, escalations, supports process etc.), annual performance review&#x2F;feedback, who joined when, etc.<p>Upcoming Features:
1. Invitation based singup -  e.g only HR can invite new accounts. OR mail domain based restriction.
2. Managing resources. who has a laptop with this serial no or where is the pager today.<p>What problems you are facing as founder in operating SME and what should be included? Appreciate your feedback.<p>[1] Demo at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;darpan.enroller.in
======
lprez
I get that is probably a WIP, but you need to get yourself a proper homepage
with some explanation of the product and some screen captures. Otherwise I
believe nobody is going to just sign in based on your explanation of what it
does.

I'd recommend you to set up a good explanatory homepage then submit it again.

~~~
ankit84
Sure, will setup a homepage. I have just started with this and building MVP.
I'm here to get some early feedback on how other startups are managing this.

I have just setup this small MVP for a closed community and it solves their
problem of managing contacts.

